# Medieval Style Crossbow: Scope added



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I wanted to add a sighting system to the medieval style crossbow, which right now is my favorite plinker.

Not so easy, the rubber swings forward and does not allow the medieval "fork" sights at the front of the weapon. Everything has to be behind the lock.

I bought a few Hensoldt scopes, made for the German Army standard isse H+K G36 assault rifle. Surplus, fine condition, 5 Euros a pop. These are made to be installed INSIDE of the plastic G36 stock, so there is no adjustment of any kind. But just the right factor (3x) and nice crosshairs.

See the crosshairs in a pic

I made a mount system from wood, nothing that a medieval weaponmaker couldn't have done (minus the mordern screws).










Here you can see the adjustmemts, both horizontal and vertical.










The naked scope in comparison.










A peek through the scope (hard to do with a camera, it is just perfect in reality)










Only the back side is telling... modern technology.










It is amazing how accurate this is, and how easy the cocking is. I am plinking with TB black, a preteen boy can draw this out with both hands and a foot in the 
stirrup.

These inexpensive scopes are ideal for slingshot crossbows. A lot of fun!

Jörg


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

looks good joerg!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Holy-Moly! This is a real weapon; it could have commercial potential, no?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I still don't have any commercial interest. I just want to keep it a hobby.

But I don't know of any commercial balester that has nearly the same power. Most crossbows are bolts only. The only ball shooting types come out of China and are not very powerful.


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

Well it's shame you're not interested in commercial development, because I (and many others) would probably really like one...

That scope is cool, I like it!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

Maybe it's a good thing Joerg didn't commercialize his hobby, governments might think on banning slingshots over the power they produce otherwise. XD


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Politicians tend to react only to public pressure.

Craftsmen offering strong slingshots = Nothing will happen
Jörg showing lethal slingshots = Nothing will happen
Jörg shooting a machete or a circular sawblade from a slingshot = Nothing will happen

Just one punk shooting a polictician in the butt with a natural, using a jelly bean as ammo = Immediate nationwide slingshot ban

Pandaman, if someone wants to make these things commercially, that would be okay. I have not invented this, some medieval genius did maybe a thousand years ago. I, for one, enjoy that this is a hobby and I can do what I want - no pressure from customers, lawyers, banks and IRS.

Jörg


----------



## aussie commando (Jun 24, 2011)

great work on the sight jorg, medievil and modern inventions work togther well
but the way you want to keep these slingshots as a hobby will keep political boundaries at ease
im really enjoying your craftman ideas


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Shot it a lot today, the accuracy and band life is fantastic.


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

Very nice shooter, looks like a lot of fun to use.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

That looks great Joerg


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This whole project has even brought you, Joerg, to a new level. Fantastic.


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

What can I say Joerg? FANTASTIC! I'm betting if this thing survives the ages it'll end up in a musium somewhere. Regardless of where it ends up I'm reserving a berth on your team when the zombie apocalypse begins. Yahoo boys, bring it on!


----------



## henka (Feb 14, 2011)

Hey Joerg Nice Xbow or what you call it.

This has inspered me to try to make one my self and I´m using your kind of trigger system with the turning cylinder but with an little diferent trigger.

Now to my problem the dam thing just shoots the balls straigt upp in the sky.

Do you hav any helpfull tips or trix. right now i have 4x tapered 30mm to 25mm on each side of the fork and 23cm long shoting over the top of the fork.

greatfull in advance.

Henka


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## henka (Feb 14, 2011)

JoergS said:


> Do you have any pictures?


here are some pics!

It is very rough, as this is my first attempt and I had not then spent a lot of time on the looks yet, because I wanted to see if the feature was there first.
But now I as I said I don´t know, why not shoot the ball straight up in the air.
Could it be that the firing mechanism is too inertia? or the ball carrier does not disappear properly after firing, it sticks up about 5mm.
Well I just do not know.
Grateful for ideas and thoughts, but please do not judge appearance yet since your work is much more beautiful.
View attachment 8853
View attachment 8853


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

First, punch a bigger hole into the pouch. If the center hole is too small, the pouch can slip off, causing all kinds of issues.


----------



## henka (Feb 14, 2011)

JoergS said:


> First, punch a bigger hole into the pouch. If the center hole is too small, the pouch can slip off, causing all kinds of issues.


ok i´ll try that, now i dont hav any hole.

Iwill get bag with an update on how i works!

Thanks


----------



## henka (Feb 14, 2011)

JoergS said:


> First, punch a bigger hole into the pouch. If the center hole is too small, the pouch can slip off, causing all kinds of issues.


Now I`ve made the center hole but only 5mm , I would like to shoot lead balls weighing 9 grams and 18 grams, though it might be foolish not to focus on only one size of the balls and shoot marbles instead if I want to shoot more balls.
But as it is right now so does the balls pass right through a 15mm plywood at 6 meters with no problem.
thanks for your help now, I will now try to either fix this so it looks pretty good, or make one new in 18mm multiplex


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

So is the problem with the shots flying up in the air fixed with the center hole?


----------



## henka (Feb 14, 2011)

it seems so but I have not tested the accuracy yet, but now is the force directed forward instead of upward. I`ll get back with an accuary report later.

Henka


----------



## henka (Feb 14, 2011)

Just a question (for now) how you mount the telescopic sight? There are no ordinary attachments, and you can still adjust the crosshairs?
regards Henrik


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

The adjustment is done by loosening two screws first (one for horizontal, one for vertical adjustment) on the front "pillar". The back pillar is rotating and has a joint, so the range is very wide.

So you change the entire scope mount, not just the crosshairs.


----------



## henka (Feb 14, 2011)

JoergS said:


> The adjustment is done by loosening two screws first (one for horizontal, one for vertical adjustment) on the front "pillar". The back pillar is rotating and has a joint, so the range is very wide.
> 
> So you change the entire scope mount, not just the crosshairs.


but how did you mount it? did you just make an wood tube to fit the scop in or how did you do it?


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Yes, I drilled out a solid wooden rod. and then glued it to the mounting pillars.


----------



## henka (Feb 14, 2011)

these scopes you bougt how were the quality did you by the ones with or without spots and if so were the spots any problem for the optics?

Regards Henrik


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

Bought the ones with small and few spots. I did not see any.

The scopes are very good for the price. 3x is perfect for a sling-x-bow.

But of course you have to invest time into making an adjustable mount. Cheap air rifle scopes have adjustments built in.

I needed the short length, as otherwise the scope would interfere with the cocking action. There was no other scope available to me that was that short.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

18 meters distance, six shots, .75 lead balls with 16mm spear gun rubber bands.

Standing, free handed.


----------



## bootneck (Feb 20, 2011)

brilliant results there jeorg


----------

